# Help with finding the right mammal?



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

I know people really hate threads like these but I honestly don't know what I could put in my spare viv. I'd love some sort of exotic mammal but it's only 2x2x2ft and I'm not sure that it is suitable? 

Any suggestions would be great and I'm sorry to be a bother - I've looked at previous threads and I've seen some mammals I like but like I say it's more what suits the enclosure size!


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

How about a pair/small colony of harvest mice? We had some in a viv that size at college and they were absolutely fantastic to sit and watch. There's nothing sweeter than a load of little faces poking out of a hole in a tennis ball!


----------



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't they breed really easy though? Not sure what I would do with them all!


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Aye that's a good point, although I'd of thought an all female group would be ok. That said they don't live for very long if you're looking for something that will be around for a while :2thumb:


----------



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah I'd love something that has a longer life span! Also something that I could possibly handle every so often


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

You should get a couple of degu's, they live to like 7-10 years and are like little ninjas:2thumb: I own 6 in a 5ftx5ftx4ft tank and you can tame them really easy and are really sociable


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

-African pygmy doormice
-African pygmy mice
-Short tailed opossum
-Accacia rats
-Tenrec


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> -African pygmy doormice
> -African pygmy mice
> -Short tailed opossum
> -Accacia rats
> -Tenrec


In a 2x2x2?? Wouldn't keep any mammals in that.


----------



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> In a 2x2x2?? Wouldn't keep any mammals in that.


Oki! Thanks I was just wondering if there was, doesn't matter - I was pretty sure nothing would go in there anyway!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> In a 2x2x2?? Wouldn't keep any mammals in that.


All of the above species could live comfortably in that size enclosure, provided the height of the enclosure is also used. However, the larger the enclosure the better for its inhabitants.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

With respect, possibly some of them, but others I definitely wouldn't squeeze into there. 

The thing is, when did it all become about "what can I fit into this?", and not "I want this animal, what size enclosure do they need?"......there's a world of difference. I see it more on the snake section. Its all about minimum requirements these days, and that worries me.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> With respect, possibly some of them, but others I definitely wouldn't squeeze into there.
> 
> The thing is, when did it all become about "what can I fit into this?", and not "I want this animal, what size enclosure do they need?"......there's a world of difference. I see it more on the snake section. Its all about minimum requirements these days, and that worries me.


I don't keep any of my pets in what would be considered the minimum size for the species; and whilst the species I list I posted previously would be able to live in an enclosure that size; I woulds always go larger, not only does it provide more space for the inhabitant but also means that when you wish to try a new idea for enrichment you aren't overly limited when it comes to what you can do.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Why not keep that cage/viv whatever it may be as a hospital enclosure. That way should one of the current animals or soon to be animals become ill you have somewhere you can adapt and use to put them on their own and monitor them. 

Why not look at it differently. What do you want to get and what cage can you get for that animal or colony. That way you will get something you have a passion for rather than just something to fill a cage. :2thumb:


----------



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

Please don't judge me thinking that I want to stick any old animal there. I was simply asking if there was anything as I wasn't sure. I always make sure my animals have the correct size enclosure but as I have a spare tank I thought it would be nice to see if any rodents would go in there that were more unusual. It isn't like if someone said (for example) "get some degus" I'd go and buy them. I'd research and see if they were right for me. 

I know that people hate these threads and thats why I said it but it's really annoying when everyone just judges you and thinks you are wrong for seeing what can fit in an enclosure, which is research!! I'm perfectly happy not putting anything in there and keeping it as a spare, I was asking a question.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

You'd have better luck with keeping a small reptile in a vivarium that size, rather than an mammal.

Did get a chuckle out of somebody suggesting a Tenrec for a 2x2 though..
:lol2:


----------

